# "Poppin Hog" flame eater New vids



## kcmillin (Mar 8, 2010)

Ive been working on this design for a few weeks now, although I am not done with the design yet, I want to make a few parts.







here are some pics off the cylinders. I made them out off a 1" x 2" mild steel bar. They will be square on the top and bottom, for mounting purposes.
I was able top get an almost mirror finish on the inside of the cylinders by using sandpaper up to 1500 grit, mounted on a wood mandrel in the lathe.










you can actually read the "Netflix" add inside the cylinder.





thats it so far.

kel

ps. does anybody know of, or have any pictures of a small 45 degree V-twin flame eater? I cannot find any on the net. Only larger models with a 90 degree setup.


----------



## kcmillin (Mar 8, 2010)

I started work on the crankcase today. I am starting with a 2.5 inch round peice of steel.

First I bore the middle to 1.75".





After milling 3 sides down square to each other it was time to make the two flat spots for the cylinders top sit on. 

I though of a few different ways I could do this. But for ease of setup I decided to go with a sine bar approach. 

So with a little help from the sine of 22.5 and the exact 1.5" lenght of the flat spot on the bottom of the crank, using this as the hypontinuse, I came up with .573". I used sspace blocks and I put the hole thing on a parrellel layed down flat, then put it all in the vice. I had to be careful to get th space blocks precicely on the verry edge of the flat. It took a little fiddlin, but I am pleased with the results. 

here is a pic of the setup out of the vice.





here I am milling the secont flat






and this is the assembly so far





thats it for now,

kel.

PS. I am still looking for pics of a flame eater like this. I would like to compare, and see what has been proven to work.

anybody know of any????


----------



## NickG (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice work Kel, I nearly missed this as not been checking any new projects, I had too much to catch up on! Will certainly be watching this, a V twin flame licker - what a great idea!

Nick


----------



## kcmillin (Mar 11, 2010)

A little more sloppy weather got me a few more parts made.

Work on the heads. I made them 1.1875 square and they are .5" above the head. I had to make a round end .187 deep so I could get the "combustion chamber" down to the same size as the poppin. 

First I turned the round end.





Now its time to drill the head bolt holes. I decided to use an indicator mounted on one of those spindle thingy's to get the tru center of the round end. 





Once I had it centered I had to drill the holes exactly .406x .406y from the center. So I dont have to account for backlash, and my DRO does not work, I mounted indicators to each table axis.








drilling the holes.


----------



## kcmillin (Mar 11, 2010)

I milled the fins on the heads with a .125" end mill. Lucky I had a double end, I broke it half way through. It took a long time making .025" passes. 15 for each fin.





here it is so far.









thats it for know. 


kel


----------



## NickG (Mar 12, 2010)

Looking good Kel, shame your camera isn't better - doesn'tdo it justice!  

This is going to be a great engine. Having those dial indicators will enable you to work accurately - I really need a dro on my mill as the dials are just not accurate.

Nick


----------



## kcmillin (Mar 12, 2010)

Nick, 
 You couldn't be more right about the camera pictures. These were taken on a cell phone. For each picture you see, there is 3 I deleted due to clarity isues. Beleive it or not, these are the best pictures I coulod get.

Yes, these indicators work like a champ, as long as you dont have to go more than .5" in either direction. Or an inch in one. 

I use the dials on my machine regularly, I only move in one direction to eliminate the backlash problem. I figure If I can get bolt holes to line up on seperate parts this is accurate enough for the stuff I do.

PS.

If you plan on getting a DRO, dont wast your money on the cheap chinees electric caliper type scales, For just a little more DRO Pros offers a 3axis glass scale DRO with many functions. Ebay. The one I got only reads table position.

Kel


----------



## NickG (Mar 13, 2010)

Kel,

To be honest my pics aren't that good even with a decent camera so you do very well with the phone. I know some of my stuff looks better in person than in the pics so yours must be fantastic. Well done.

I was going to get the cheapy scales but a few people have warned me off them - I'm just not sure my mill is good enough to warrant spending the money on a proper one though!

Nick


----------



## Jack B (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi Kel
I see your like me I do a great deal of my work with an indicator. I used three different ones in the shop today to align my work. I haven,t tried a flame licker yet so I am watching your build with interest.       Jack B


----------



## kcmillin (Mar 22, 2010)

I have been working on the valve system for the past couple weeks of weekends. And I finally came up with a good working design. Although I did not come up with it, I looked at pics of the Little Blazer, and worked off that.

here it is.





















here is the crankshaft before cutting. I decided to go with a full floating crank by installing ball bearings on the throw before pressing together.





sorry no pics of the small bits, they dont show up so well on a phone.

kel


----------



## kcmillin (Mar 22, 2010)

And now....................................


The Video of the first ever built and running one of these things.





kel

one happy fella


----------



## rake60 (Mar 22, 2010)

Kel if your grin is half as big as mine, I feel your pain! ;D

It just doesn't get any better than that! Thm:

Rick


----------



## GailInNM (Mar 22, 2010)

That's great Kel. Thm: Thm:
You sure work fast. Two blinks and you have another fine engine.
Gail in NM


----------



## Shopguy (Mar 22, 2010)

Congratulations! That is one fine piece of work.  :bow:
Ernie J


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice job!

Next time I make it over to Bismarck we'll have to meet up.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Maryak (Mar 22, 2010)

Kel,

Congratulations. :bow: Thm: woohoo1

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## NickG (Mar 23, 2010)

Kel, that is fantastic - definitely a first, never seen a v twin flame eater! Well done, also you have built a poppin, designed and built a v twin in the time I've half built one to drawings :-[

Excellent.

Nick :bow:


----------



## kcmillin (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys, I really mean it. I consider myself to be a medeocre machinist, as most of what I knew, before I found the internet, was all self taught. So this is an incredible place to show my work to people who acually appreciate the work put into it.

Thanks again.

Now, The bling fairys are a little slow getting here, they need me to buy some more walnut for the base. Only the best for my engines. I really love walnut, the wood not the nut.

Kel


----------



## Jack B (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Kel
I was just looking at your video again. It's terrific that you can design something and have it work the first time. Nice job.
                             Jack B


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 23, 2010)

How neat, Kel! You really get at it, man. I barely noticed there was a thread for this engine, and "pop, pop.." it's a runner.
Your phoney-cam might be crud, but your building skills are obviously up to par!



			
				kcmillin  said:
			
		

> I consider myself to be a medeocre machinist, as most of what I knew, ...was all self taught.



Yeah... So was the guy who invented the lathe. 
_You're making engines that run on fire!_ What percentage of the planet's population can make _that_ claim?

I say good job. Keep at it.

Dean


----------



## kcmillin (Mar 23, 2010)

Jack,

There is something I have not told you yet. This is actually the third valve accuator design I tried. Its best to go with what has been proven to work, but I always want to come up with it myself. Ya know, for that really good feelin. 

kel


----------



## kcmillin (Mar 28, 2010)

I got her all tuned up now. She is revving about 1300 rpm steady.

here is a vid of that.


----------



## kcmillin (Mar 28, 2010)

Here I got it to do some work. 

I took a regular DC motor and turned it with a rubber band and got some voltage out of it!!


----------



## kustomkb (Mar 29, 2010)

Woah, that was quick. 

Awesome job on the design and build!

A very cool engine.


----------

